# XMG U727 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080, Core i7-7700 und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *XMG U727 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080, Core i7-7700 und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*

						Wenn Sie ein Desktop-Replacement mit kompromissloser Leistung suchen, liegen Sie beim U727 PCGH-Edition genau richtig. Die Größe der SSD, der Festplatte oder des Arbeitsspeichers lassen sich vor der Bestellung einfach über den Laptop-Konfigurator ändern - auch eine andere CPU ist möglich.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *XMG U727 PCGH-Edition - Geforce GTX 1080, Core i7-7700 und 500-GB-SSD [Anzeige]*


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (28. März 2017)

Ah, hier werden also die 1080p60IPS-Displays resteverwertet... 
(in den anderen U727ern bekommt man 1440p120TN oder 2160p60IPS)


----------

